# Started using a FP



## Gilrock (Oct 26, 2012)

It's funny that I got interested in trying to make a FP because I had never used one in my life.  My first kitless FP left me with such a mess trying to ink it up I didn't even put ink in the next 2 or 3....I was starting to joke I didn't need to buy converters anymore.  Well after my last one with the lizard skin color I've inked it up and started carrying it around and I'm kinda liking the feeling of writing with it.  The only thing I'm finding it sometimes I go to write and nothing comes out and it seems like I have to open it up and turn the converter a little to put some pressure on the ink.  I'm not sure if the problem is me leaving the pen lying horizontal.

BTW...as I've shown the pen to several people now I'm getting the feeling that no one in the free world has ever used a pen with a screw top.  I'm learning I have to either take the cap off before handing it to them or tell them it's screw off cap.  I've seen people's knuckles turn white from the pressure of trying to pull it apart as my brain is scrambling to get words out of my mouth...lol.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Oct 26, 2012)

Have a look in the library under General Reference at the Behind the Nib series.  In there you'll find information on adjusting the nib which should eliminte what you are talking about.

AK


----------



## Gilrock (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah I've read that before but it will be a good refresher.  I already see him mention one issue I have which is when I draw the ink up into the converter I usually end up with a 1/4" air gap.  One thing that I think is wrong in that writeup is saying you only need to cover above the feed hole in the nib.  I get no suction at all just covering the feed hole.  I have to bury the nib till ink is just touching the section...which always bothers me because I know that is allowing ink to get all in between the housing and the inside of the section.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Oct 26, 2012)

I made my wife a fountain pen (Jr. Statesman II with Toni's yellow rose PC blank) she started using it and loves it.  She is a legal assistant for one of the larger law firms and was in an arbitration situation in Las Vegas last week.  She pulled out this FP and people at the table we amazed and made comment to the effect that they didn't know anyone used fountain pens any more.  They were impressed first by the fact she was using it and second by the beauty of the pen its self.


----------



## watch_art (Oct 26, 2012)

You're supposed to put the nib in ink up to the section.  Getting ink in little cracks and crevices is just part of it.  No big deal unless you're using a demonstrator.  If you read some of the reviews of the Pelikan M1005 over at FPN you can see pics of sections with different colored inks between the nib unit and the section and it's hard to get it out.  With an opaque section it doesn't matter at all.  It won't ruin the color of whatever you're currently using.


----------



## frank123 (Oct 26, 2012)

LL Woodworks said:


> I made my wife a fountain pen (Jr. Statesman II with Toni's yellow rose PC blank) she started using it and loves it.  She is a legal assistant for one of the larger law firms and was in an arbitration situation in Las Vegas last week.  She pulled out this FP and people at the table we amazed and made comment to the effect that they didn't know anyone used fountain pens any more.  They were impressed first by the fact she was using it and second by the beauty of the pen its self.




Wait till you go more traditional and she pulls a bottle of ink and a quill from her purse.


----------

